# Project SeaArk (NO 56K) Update New Pics



## carolinasled (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Guys, Been roaming this site for some time now and I finally got a boat. Its a 1542 SeaArk with a 40hp Suzuki. So I guess I will start a thread on this boat. Here are some pics of what I'm getting started with. The boat and trailer needs some TLC and hopefully it will start to look good before too long.


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 5, 2010)

So I have removed the boat from the trailer, to start working on the trailer. I wanted to give the trailer the first attention since the boat would be its best friend. So I have stripped the trailer, Welded the tilt shut, Welded on some more bunk brackets, carpeted the bunks and guides, painted the trailer, add a new jack and some chain. I started this project on Friday July 2nd and have been working on and off it this weekend.


----------



## Rat (Jul 5, 2010)

I bet she flies with that 40 on the transom! Nice job on the trailer as well.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 5, 2010)

That boat is awesome. I will definetly be watching this mod. 8)


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 5, 2010)

Rat,,,,,Not Sure :-k I havent even had her in the water yet to be honest with you. Today is a week since I got it and it rained here in SC pretty much all last week on and off. But I sure hope so....LoL. 

Here is a few shots of the trailer from this morning almost done. I still need to remove that chain from the middle of the trailer, I need to decide where to put the lights and weld up the new brackets. The left guide bracket were bend out a little and I dont have any gas for the torch so I havent worried about it, Might not either. Ohh and there is finger prints of glue that I couldnt help getting on the bunk while doing it. Yeah it was a messy job.


----------



## Brine (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome to TinBoats carolinasled.

You made short work of that trailer. Looks great.

And the boat you got is one of the best made tins I've seen. Look forward to seeing the rest of your build.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 5, 2010)

Like the boat a lot. Bet it flies!


----------



## Froggy (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice boat!!!


----------



## WTL (Jul 5, 2010)

That boat is really nice as is. Don't know if there is all that much to mod.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice ride.. and tow vehicle! I've got an 01 jimmy.


The bunks aren't pressure treated are they?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 5, 2010)

Why did you do away with the tilt on the trailer?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 5, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Why did you do away with the tilt on the trailer?



I'm with him on that decision.. I want to do the same on mine. It can become a big weak point in the trailer when the bolts work themselves lose over the year. Plus knowing there is a 3/4" tab keeping my boat from smashing down on the highway is a little nerve-racking :shock:


----------



## Howard (Jul 5, 2010)

I also have a tilt trailer and thought it was a neat feature, maybe for resale. Also thought of welding it closed but will not for now. Still doing the mod. Did you spray your paint on? Also like the side bunkers and plan to weld some on mine.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14366


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 5, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Nice ride.. and tow vehicle! I've got an 01 jimmy.
> The bunks aren't pressure treated are they?



Thanks, I love my blazer on the days I wish it wasnt a truck....LOL.
The bunks are pressure treated.



lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Why did you do away with the tilt on the trailer?



I have never really like a tilt trailer, Just personal opinion.



Howard said:


> Did you spray your paint on? Also like the side bunkers and plan to weld some on mine.



I actually brushed it on straight out of the can, I didnt thin it. I have been wanting to try my cheap HF HVLP, Maybe I will work enough nerves this week when I flip the boat.



Brine said:


> Welcome to TinBoats carolinasled.
> 
> You made short work of that trailer. Looks great.
> 
> And the boat you got is one of the best made tins I've seen. Look forward to seeing the rest of your build.



Thank You Brine.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 5, 2010)

You might want to do some research on PT wood before you decide to stick with it... search function in the top right.


PT wood causes corrosion on aluminum, and from what I've gathered it can occur pretty quickly when the boat sits on wet bunks so often. Most people go with normal lumber with a water sealer or urethane on it.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 6, 2010)

I too used pressure treated wood for my bunks. I did that before i knew about the corrosion possibilities. My trailer hasn't hit the water yet though because I have been modding my boat. I am going to check out the hard plastic slides or whatever their called that mount on the bunks and help the boat slide easily on the trailer. I assume those will fix the problem as the boat won't be resting on the bunks. If they are too expensive I will just redo the bunks but it is an option I thought I would suggest. Trailer looks great.

27 bucks for these. Probably less than redoing it unless you have the wood, sealer, and carpet laying around.
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=netcon&id=0001919010239a&navCount=2&podId=0001919&parentId=cat21382&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IA&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat21382&hasJS=true


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 6, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> You might want to do some research on PT wood before you decide to stick with it... search function in the top right.
> 
> 
> PT wood causes corrosion on aluminum, and from what I've gathered it can occur pretty quickly when the boat sits on wet bunks so often. Most people go with normal lumber with a water sealer or urethane on it.



Thanks for the tip, I will check into that since the bunks are about a foot too short anyways. I kinda wish I could find 2x4 end caps to cover the carpeted bunk ends....


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice Boat!! Shouldn't take much to modify it (IMO). Can't wait to see updates!! Wish I could find a deal like that :mrgreen:


----------



## WTL (Jul 6, 2010)

I would think, if you used pressure treated and didn't want to redo the work (like bunks), you could take carpet off and glass the wood over and it would be fine. 

I also have noticed down here in the south, yellawood brand advertises that its treated lumber is aluminum safe. I used that on my boat and as of yet have seen no issues.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jul 6, 2010)

You did a great job on that trailer looks great.





basshunter25 said:


> I am going to check out the hard plastic slides or whatever their called that mount on the bunks and help the boat slide easily on the trailer.




Basshunter, I will never buy those plastic slides for my boat. A friend of mine has them on his 14 foot jon, and one day were were going out he unhooked the front strap/hook to back down the ramp he taped the breaks and there goes his boat slid right off the trailer onto the ground. Lucky did not do anything to the outboard. It almost ended our day before we even put it in the water. Now I see you have a 16-48 so it might be heavy enough to not happen. But that something you might want to keep in mind.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 6, 2010)

Waterfowler, i did think about that and if you check the reviews which got 4.9 out of 5 for 33 reviews that was the one thing they said about them, dont unhook until your ready to launch! I think im gonna give them a try and since mines a flatbottom i dont have to pull in very far. So ill back the boat as far as i need then unhook. If i have problems i will definetly post about it on here. Thanks for your concern


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 6, 2010)

Waterfowler said:


> You did a great job on that trailer looks great.



Thanks, Just got some non treated this afternoon. Guess I will replace it before I continue on to something else and I will ask before I buy paint...LOL.

Waterfowler Looks like you have some nice Nikon Equipment there, What type of photography do you take?


----------



## Howard (Jul 6, 2010)

I would also just cover over your PT wood. Some sealant or paint. Newer PT is suppose to be safe to use.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jul 6, 2010)

carolinasled said:


> Waterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > You did a great job on that trailer looks great.
> ...



Thanks! If you go into the Camera and Photo fourm waterwings posted the link to my website.
I like the wildlife,landscape, or what ever catches my eye.


----------



## monarch1652 (Jul 7, 2010)

i used marine grade on my new transom but the wood that came out was PT that my uncle put in there over 20 years ago. it didnt have any pinholes or any oxidation at all so mabey he had it sealed up really well from getting any kind of water into it? i should think you should be okay with carpet over the bunks and coats of paint on the bottom of the boat if mine had 20 years plus of being up against bare aluminum?


----------



## Brine (Jul 7, 2010)

monarch1652 said:


> i used marine grade on my new transom but the wood that came out was PT that my uncle put in there over 20 years ago. it didnt have any pinholes or any oxidation at all so mabey he had it sealed up really well from getting any kind of water into it? i should think you should be okay with carpet over the bunks and coats of paint on the bottom of the boat if mine had 20 years plus of being up against bare aluminum?



The wood your uncle used over 20 years ago is nothing like the wood being sold today. The amount of copper used in wood was boosted from around 18% in those days to 96% in some cases after the use of arsenic in wood was banned by the EPA Jan, 2004.


----------



## perchin (Jul 7, 2010)

Howard said:


> Newer PT is suppose to be safe to use.


This is not accurate...... there are but only a couple brands that are.



Brine said:


> The wood your uncle used over 20 years ago is nothing like the wood being sold today. The amount of copper used in wood was boosted from around 18% in those days to 96% in some cases after the use of arsenic in wood was banned by the EPA Jan, 2004.



This is spot on..... and good insight as to why now days the pitting and corrosion can occur so quickly. :wink:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 7, 2010)

carolinasled said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to do some research on PT wood before you decide to stick with it... search function in the top right.
> ...



you could cut the ends at an angle 45* or steeper instead of leaving them square.


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 8, 2010)

Got the wood sealed and carpeted last night and must say the practice I had with the first bunks sure has paid off with the second set not getting as much glue on carpet like the first go around. Hoping to get the motor off the hull tonight so this weekend I can start prepping it for paint.


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 8, 2010)

So I got the Bunks Redone and carpeted again. I also made the bunks about a foot longer. 







A buddy down the street came over and helped me load the boat back on the trailer, The bunk placement looks pretty good.






The Trailer already makes the combo look better and not a eye sore. Here is a few other pics, One of my youngest wanting to get in the garage so bad and the other ready to go fishing. Gonna try and get the motor off this weekend and flip the hull to start with it.


----------



## BassDominator (Jul 10, 2010)

for paint i would not go with anything you find in your local hardware store. i painted my trailer and a previous boat with rustoleum and it peeled and did not look great. so this time around i did a google search for auto paint places around my town. i found one, went in, and these people were experts. i walked out with tons of knowledge and was assured my paint would not peel crack or chip. i got an entire gallon of paint for around 60 bucks...which if you compare to rustoleum those prices are not that bad for real automotive enamel...

my trailer looks amazing and i know the paint will be there for the next 10 years. my two cents is spend a bit more money and get better quality paint...may cost more but taking a boat out on the water that you spent 100 hours working on only to have the paint peeling and chipping is not that much fun. i did that once and the only way to fix it was to sandblast the thing and start all over.


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 18, 2010)

So last Saturday we removed the motor from the boat and I relocated the light brackets to the guide bunks (still learning a uphill weld and getting the bead to flatten out) and yesterday I made the room in the garage to get the boat flipped for prep and paint. I was wanting to spray the paint but I'm leaning towards rolling multiple coats on it. I'm gonna go with a oil based paint like Rustoleum, Any one have any tips that has painted with this stuff? I think I have picked out the paint and we will use xo-26 pebble.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 18, 2010)

Your tail lights need to be turned 90º the side marker lights need to be pointing to the side.


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 21, 2010)

So Tuesday I go and get the paint. I bought Majic Camo 8-0852 Khaki instead of the XO-Rust and Painted it today. Wouldn't you know I go out there a little while ago just to take a second look at the paint to see if it settled and it did but just the wrong color. The can showed Khaki but inside was Olive Drab. I will be repainting the boat here in a day or two again partly my fault for not paying that much attention and the companies. But they do warranty this paint, so there must be some kind of problem in this department at the company.


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 23, 2010)

Got the bottom and sides painted and back on the trailer. I was concerned about the paint but I left it to see it in the sunshine and I like it. Gonna Start the Interior tomorrow.


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks good! =D>


----------



## Brine (Jul 24, 2010)

weezer71 said:


> Looks good! =D>



X2 =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 24, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## island fever (Jul 24, 2010)

I think he switched rigs on us! J/K looks great!


----------



## Zum (Jul 24, 2010)

It does look nice...wtg.


----------



## carolinasled (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I forgot to post pictures from last saturday on 7/31 I think. But here is pictures from then. I started on the floors last week. One Piece main floor and deck as well. Dont worry Its all Painted now. 



























I will say I forgot to get pictures of the boat today, But Hopefully I will get some this week.. I borrowed a engine lift from a buddy and got the motor on this morning and a bunch of little knick knacks to get it completed. After I got it all together it wouldnt start. So I pulled and cleaned the carb then she would start on a bump. A buddy came down and my father in law was over and we took it to the river, As soon As I pulled out the neighbor hood it started raining, We was like Lets Get Wet and so we did. I will say it looks good floating.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 8, 2010)

So what is the color, khacki or OG green? I was thinking about doing my hull desert tan since the interior metal is.

I love the lines of that hull. It looks fast sitting still.

Jamie


----------



## carolinasled (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is some more pics of the boat on the trailer with motor. To be honest ranchera its khaki in the sun and some off color green under lights.


----------



## Brine (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice =D>


----------



## carolinasled (May 17, 2011)

Hey Guys, Its been about 10 months since I last posted. The boat hasn't changed much, other than some new seats and new side logo's Hopefully I will get back started on the boat this week. I will start posting new pics as I'm still not finished with it and I want to change some things. Sorry its been so long.


----------



## carolinasled (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is a Quick Video of the boat running the Tailrace in Town. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4S94zk7uYU

I have been making little progress here and there. I will post some more pics soon.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 20, 2011)

Love, Love, LOVE the look of a SeaArk !


----------

